# lady and the tramp



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Some eye candy for the gardeners on here!!. This was taken at epcot last week when my grandchildren were there on spring break. My favorite disney movie of all time! Love the ears on Lady...wonder what kind of plant they used for that! Nobody does it better then Disney!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

So cute!!!! the topiary's are adorable!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Lady and the tramp are great! I can't tell what type of plant the ears are looks a bit ferny. I have 4 birda I have been working on for a few years They need there annual pruning .


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

You always have such great pics.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I love these!!! My DH did not know who they were!!!! My granddaughter love that movie.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Those are awesome!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Love the topiaries and Lady's ears - also the expressions on their faces. 

The grandkids look great too!

Suzi - what is it you are working on?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love it. What a fantastic expression in Lady's eyes!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh, I showed DH and told him I want a Cicero planted in our yard. Can you imagine the look I got...but I could see the wheels turning...haha


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow, that is amazing. I read recently that the head groundskeeper at Disneyland earns about $500,000 per year. Everything does look beautiful.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Good Lord----500,000.00 a year? There's no enough beauty to equal that kind of salary IMO. That is absolutely ridiculous.


I think a Cicero would be pretty cool in your yard too Dale. If Ronnie can do it -- have him make 2! Quincy and Cicero are close enough alike for me! :wink:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Dale, add Augie to Ronnie's list, please! 

Julie, I think the $500,000 for head groundskeeper is a much better value than paying actors millions to appear in some movie. Or these CEO's who make millions. That groundskeeper position has got to take a lot of skill and expertise to make the grounds look good at all times of the year. When I go anywhere 'touristy', the first thing I notice and am drawn to is the landscaping. And this is the tourist industry, where such things are important, and the money is there. In comparison to what the average 'Joe' makes however, who works just as hard or harder, it does seem excessive.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Very cute picture!! I am sure your grandkids had a great time. I just love, love, love Disney. Just planned another trip, but now I am fretting about what to do with Lizzie.

BTW my youngest is named Evelyn and when I showed her the picture she noticed that is your name, too.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

The name Evelyn seems to be making a comeback! LOL
It is an old name, it was my grandmothers middle name. I didn't know anyone by that name when I was growing up. I never liked it as a kid.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh great pic, lovely grandchildren and amazing topiary!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

whimsy said:


> The name Evelyn seems to be making a comeback! LOL
> It is an old name, it was my grandmothers middle name. I didn't know anyone by that name when I was growing up. I never liked it as a kid.


My mom's mother's twin sister was named Evelyn. My Evelyn is 10 and likes her name. Everyone wants to call her Evie though. It's funny, they meet her and she tells them her name is Evelyn and they call her Evie.


----------

